# Dear Abby,



## Mr. Creosote (Sep 29, 2004)

I am a crack dealer from Manhatten whose been diagnosed as HIV positive. My parents have recently been arrested for cultivating and selling marijuana. They are financially dependent on my two sisters who are prostitutes. My oldest brother is currently serving a life sentence without parole for murdering a teenage boy. My youngest brother is also serving time for sexual misconduct with his children. 
I've recently become engaged to a prostitute which leads to my dilemma. I love my fiance and wish to welcome her into my family yet I also want an open and honest relatonship. 
So I ask you, should I tell her about my cousin who supports John Kerry?


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

:toofunny: :laugh: :rollin:


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

:bop: :bop: :rollin:


----------



## racer66 (Oct 6, 2003)

:lol: Too much.


----------

